# VR6 TURBO PROJECT



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*

Here are some pics from my project
Im waiting on my c2 short runner intake, after it gets here Im a day or two from completion.


----------



## WMTJ (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks good. That is exactly where I want my inline pump.


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (WMTJ)*

It was either thier or in the fender well where something could hit it
thank for the positive feedback


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*


the innercooler


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*

all dirty I know
the setup
t3/t4
eip stage 2 management
eip headgasket
arp studs
atp manifold
C2 shortrunner intake
stage 3 clutch
duel boost control
3in catless exaust w/ 4.5 in muffler tip
38mm wastegate


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (WMTJ)*

thats where i have mine


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (vweuroracer)*

vweuroracer got any pics


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (vweuroracer)*

nice work wveuroracer, have you fired her up yet or have any numbers.
Im still waiting on my shortrunner intake from C2 actually from usually sideways.


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*

just got home from driving it about 20 miles, runs quite well. MAYBE get dyno numbers next weekend, not sure though, only running 8psi off the wastegate until i get comfortable with it. kudos to C2 though, the software is amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*

Are you running the 42# injectors with eip software?


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (tekstepvr6)*

yes Im running the 42lb injectors with eip stage 2 management


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*

well i just found out that the c2 shortrunner intake was on back order and im not going to get it for about 2 weeks.....ain't that a kick in the nuts....


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*

I guess I'll have everything else completed by then. Bolt it on and go


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cuyler12VGLXVR6T* »_yes Im running the 42lb injectors with eip stage 2 management

When did EIP come out with software mapped for the 42lb injectors?


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (tekstepvr6)*

not sure, they actually gave me a choice..but recomended the 42lb green tops


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*

can i make my mkiv fuelrail fit the c2 quickflow intake or do i have to drop in the mk3verson.


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*

where can i find a used mk3 fule rail


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*

underground vw parts or somethign like that has them cheap.


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cuyler12VGLXVR6T* »_
the innercooler

Hi, I have a question, that charge cooler looks weird to me; it has 4 big bars/plates and 4 small, do you have a picture from the inside at the connections?
Thanks.



_Modified by MarcoVR6SC at 7:23 PM 7-6-2006_


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (MarcoVR6SC)*

I'll take some pic this morning


----------



## GSXDUB (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cuyler12VGLXVR6T* »_where can i find a used mk3 fule rail

I have one if you still need one


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (GSXDUB)*

i have 2 as well


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (fatfreevw)*

Im low on cash how much do you want for the rail


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*

well he offered first, so its only fair if he makes offer and then i counter offer


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*

pics





I can hardly wait for my short runner intake


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*

I have a question do these two vac/evap hoses plug into the C2 quickflow intake or do i have to do something else with them?
and off the topic how do i make my pics larger?


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (fatfreevw)*

free is always nice







I also have my orig mk4 rail, a flowmaster muffler, 3in magnaflow cat, or a greedy type-s style BOV, for a straight up trade


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*

50 shipped


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (fatfreevw)*

whats the deal with c2 getting these quickflow intakes to usrt still no word on a specific date


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*

sounds like a alky/h2o injector might be next on my list


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*

Well the quickflow intake is on its way, I have some more pics up when I get it in.


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*

Well I have a 4 day weekend coming up and I plan to have my project up and running!! I post some pics later today. !!


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

nice, good luck with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

I installed the quickflow intake today pretty easy execept for those two lower left bolts I also setup my dual boost controls hopefully by this time next week I'll be boosting around town.


----------



## duffvr6 (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*

kudos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (duffvr6)*

4 day weekend time to have some fun!


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*

I got quite a bit done today with my friend Paul; I'll let the pics do the talking..........






I'll drink to that


----------



## VR6Jetta4KY (Jan 11, 2001)

That quick flow looks good in there....nice setup man.


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (VR6Jetta4KY)*

All I have left is to install my inline fule pump and reinstall the battery and wire my dual boost controller


----------



## PhrequenC (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*

very nice setup. how much has all of this costed you so far? and what are you expecting for HP/TQ


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (EvilEyez)*

As nervous as I was I let my wife turn the car over for the first time, believe it or not it started right up..a little rough but she gave it a little gas and the car roared like thundar. The straight pipe is so loud!
I built this car in my barn with out any tech help for about $3500 doing the work myself..Even with the wait a month for the intake it only took two months. I plan to run 8-10psi on low boost, 14-16psi on high boost using my dual boost control


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*

Bump for this web site for helping me!


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*

BUMP for sweet project.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Your not using an FMU?


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (MiamiVr6T)*

def of fmu,,,,=f&&& motor up .


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (dtm337)*

I have one in the box that im putting on today, like i said I just want to start the car not drive...yet


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*

I drove her out of the barn for some sunshine


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*

Ive created a monster..


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*

after cranking her up i noticed a small amount of oil dripping from my oil return tube.. after a bunch of tightening I realized there is a crack in my return oil flange at the turbo..cheap parts are the first go.. I guess I'll order a garrett. what a kick in the nuts


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*

got a new flange


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*

I have taken it for a few test drives before the dyno and I have found that i have a bad spot between 3.5 and 4000 rpms I think It just needs some fine tuning but man it pulls really hard. From 4grand on, it has no problems. i have also noticed it dosent have a full boost of 12psi untill around 4.5-5000 not the 3-3.500 everyone talks about.. any tips would be most helpful
i love my jetta


----------



## VR6GT35TURBO (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey I was wondering where you got the oil pressure line from and how you hooked it up. I hear everyone say they hook into the oil filter housing but i don't know where to hook in or what to use. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vw-jeff (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*

What is the I.D. of that muffler? If it was less than 3, your just killing your peak power.


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (VR6GT35TURBO)*

I took the oil pump off and used one of the ports on top to act as my oil feed line, I could use the other one for an oil pressure reading i guess


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (vw-jeff)*

3in


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cuyler12VGLXVR6T* »_ a full boost of 12psi untill around 4.5-5000 not the 3-3.500 everyone talks about.. any tips would be most helpful


check your cat, it is probably clogged. also, chech to make sure the WG and exhaust manifold are tight. and that there are no leaks in the exhaust. you need the back preassure to spin the turbine. also, what do you mean by dual boost controllers, a DUAL STAGE? i would check them too. you should be spooling at 2800 and br at full by 3500 rpms. 

_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GT35TURBO* »_Hey I was wondering where you got the oil pressure line from and how you hooked it up. I hear everyone say they hook into the oil filter housing but i don't know where to hook in or what to use. Any help will be greatly appreciated.

this should help......










_Modified by mikemcnair at 4:32 PM 9-7-2006_


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (vweuroracer)*

Nice...but I'd move the coolant res. to the front side of the driver side strut tower and reroute that hose underneath that int. piping so you can mount that airfilter a little closer to the front of the car. Just an idea...good job though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: this is for the silver VR on the first page http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*

Project looks GREAT...looks everything is working out for you, I know that things can be tight in the MKIV engine bay....where did you find room for the EIP fmu???
C2




_Modified by C2Motorsports at 10:43 PM 11-8-2006_


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (C2Motorsports)*

if the quote is correct in the post above this one then that your problem right there...the EIP stage 2 chip/management is meant to be used with a FMU and stock injectors...your not supposed to run bigger injectors or else it messes everything up...i would suggest getting rid of your injectors and getting an FMU or sell the EIP chip and get a C2 one with their MAF housing...


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VR6 TURBO PROJECT (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*

I finished fixing my innercooler piping...nice sleeper look


It took us forever to get the bends right


----------

